# snowfall amounts



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello
Does anyone know where I can get the snowfall amounts for the last 5 to 10 years

Thanks


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

Go to this website http://www.weather.gov/climate/local_data.php?wfo=lwx and click on Baltimore or Dulles airport it goes back to 1883. Randy


----------



## BENJAMIN'S (Sep 18, 2006)

great info....it show's just how rare a mild winter is for northern indiana


----------

